# Quality toolboxes



## lsconstruction (Jun 29, 2014)

Where can I buy quality portable tool boxes? Hd, Lowe's, and hf all sell crap. Please help!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

google dewalt tough stak & T stack


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

The tstak line is the best for the dollar when it comes to modular storage systems. You can even open the middle boxes in a stack if you're smart about it (the top isn't too heavy, you hold it so there's not much weight in it, etc). 

Systsiners still rule with speed and simplicity.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I use festool systainers because that's the system I'm investing in. They will hold up great the way I treat them. If you have employees who do t care about your stuff and throw it around I'm not sure how they would take it.

I like how incredibly easy the are to move around, re stack, open, etc.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

Tstak, trailer is filled with them. Can't beat the price. I get them at local lumber yard or local supply house


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

I like Bosch tools, so I've adopted the LBoxx system. Seems to stand up pretty well to abuse, and if you're creative can be customized inside to suit multiple tools, consumables etc. A little pricey, but they work nicely with my OCD. :thumbup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I use festool systainers because that's the system I'm investing in. They will hold up great the way I treat them. If you have employees who do t care about your stuff and throw it around I'm not sure how they would take it.
> 
> I like how incredibly easy the are to move around, re stack, open, etc.


Don't get hung up on just 1 system... I've got 3 (kind of 4). I've got systainers, sortimo (bosch lboxx), and dewalt tstak (and the dewalt 12 bin containers that only mate with themselves). 

The deawalt tstak are the 2nd easiest to work with, not much harder than the systainers.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is my trailer, I've since added a dozen more or so.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I have Lboxxes and systainers. I bought a bunch of tstaks for my father in law and I have to say they are great for the money. Your dollar will go 2-3 times further with them.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

What kind of tools? Snap-On makes some nice portable boxes, but are pricey.


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Here is my trailer, I've since added a dozen more or so.
> 
> View attachment 114873


Could you possibly show how you are using them? 

What's in each box maybe?


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

Johnny_5 said:


> I like Bosch tools, so I've adopted the LBoxx system. Seems to stand up pretty well to abuse, and if you're creative can be customized inside to suit multiple tools, consumables etc. A little pricey, but they work nicely with my OCD. :thumbup:


If all of my tools were lost or whatever, I think I would go Bosch for my new ones. 

Really like most of their stuff.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

cashishift said:


> Could you possibly show how you are using them?
> 
> What's in each box maybe?


That would take a long time but I'll break it down. For example I put my mini portable band saw in one of the large ones, I have 2 grinders and wheels in a small one, I have my fien in a small, I have my concrete tools in a large, etc. Sure there is wasted space inside many of the boxes but the overall organization more than makes up for it.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> That would take a long time but I'll break it down. For example I put my mini portable band saw in one of the large ones, I have 2 grinders and wheels in a small one, I have my fien in a small, I have my concrete tools in a large, etc. Sure there is wasted space inside many of the boxes but the overall organization more than makes up for it.


So... Excuse my ignorance. What does a portable band saw get used for?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So... Excuse my ignorance. What does a portable band saw get used for?


Cutting metal. 
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/corded/6242-6


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

That compact port-a-band is cute. But that is all it has going for it. :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> Cutting metal. http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/corded/6242-6


I almost said I was think of it as a power hacksaw but the. I figured I would look like an idiot. Lol.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Needles said:


> That compact port-a-band is cute. But that is all it has going for it. :laughing:


I usually use a worm drive with a Diablo steel cutting blade for most of our cuts, but there are some things that band saw works good for. It's actually pretty durable, I kicked the crap out of it and threw it across the patio a couple times today... still works great.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> I usually use a worm drive with a Diablo steel cutting blade for most of our cuts, but there are some things that band saw works good for. It's actually pretty durable, I kicked the crap out of it and threw it across the patio a couple times today... still works great.



I was just teasing you a bit. I have used one of those compact Milwaukee's before. They are tough and will get the job done. 
Used one last year to cut a butt load of unistrut and all thread. So we could hang a finished wood ceiling to it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Quick follow up with some pictures of the trailer, I also have 7-10 tstak boxes in my suburban at any given time.


----------

